# How to Connect Two Computers Via BSNL Broadband n share files simultaneously ??



## saboo.dinesh (May 28, 2008)

Hi
I have two desktop separated 25 feet (XP, internal lan port ) . On one I have a 256 BSNL home plan broadband.
1. I want to connect broadband to both Pc's via single connection such that both Pc's work individually without any disturbance to others one.
2. want full access to the other computer , sitting at any one computer.

there is no security problem in file sharing as both pc's r for home use.

Plz write in simple language as what to do.
can i play  multiplayer games using my two desktop ??


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 28, 2008)

For full access, you can connect them via networking. You need a router for connecting more than one computer to one internet connection. Yeah you can play multiplayer games if you connect them in a network.


----------



## saboo.dinesh (May 30, 2008)

Thank You for your reply ...i know its through networking only .. but what is the cheapest and easiest way to have full access...??

Networking is a huge topic...where to find the solution ..

does the type III or IV modem provided by BSNL solve my problem...can i share files using such modem( r the two type mentioned above router cum modem)??

chk this link and tell 
*www.calcuttatelephones.com/tariff_broadband.shtml


----------



## ravi_9793 (May 30, 2008)

try star topology with a hub/switch.


----------



## acewin (May 31, 2008)

LOL,
there are quiet a few solution, cheapest and best solution for you is buy a 5-port switch and 2 LAN cords. Make the connections of the system.

Now you lan is ready. You can put the the lan cord from BSNL ADSL router connecting to the switch. This will make both systems to have net also(even if the internet is not working you will have local LAN)

Otherwise make your whole setup wirefree, buy a good wireless router.

BSNL works very well in all cases.
If its Airtel there are a few limitations on connections but not for BSNL. I do not need the limitations as you are using BSNL,


----------



## ravi_9793 (May 31, 2008)

acewin said:


> LOL,
> there are quiet a few solution, cheapest and best solution for you is buy a 5-port switch and 2 LAN cords. Make the connections of the system.
> 
> Now you lan is ready. You can put the the lan cord from BSNL ADSL router connecting to the switch. This will make both systems to have net also(even if the internet is not working you will have local LAN)
> ...


and what is star topology???


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 31, 2008)

> try star topology with a hub/switch.





> and what is star topology???



Dont get you... 
And good solution by acewin. I stuck to the theoritical solution because I have no experience in making a network, but I knew it could be done.


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (May 31, 2008)

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_topology


----------



## saboo.dinesh (Jun 16, 2008)

Thax for all your reply.. i have got a switch n sharing my computer..


----------



## dr_jimit (Jun 17, 2008)

wht r  u saying all people,
bsnl modem has 1 usb and 1 lan port minimum.
use them, u can c and share, files through modem ,
no more cost, no more wiring.
 im using with pc and laptop with wifi through bsnl midem only, no router/ switch extra,,,,


----------



## patkim (Jun 18, 2008)

I do not have much of networking knowledge..but just wondering if Win XP MSTSC (Remote desktop connection) would work between two PCs that are connected to each other thru LAN?
In my office as a single user I find using mstsc a good way to work on two PCs and share data.


----------



## acewin (Jun 19, 2008)

yup it will work.
both in ethernet lan and wireless lan. you wont need to setup anything.
BTW I do not see any USB port in my BSNL modem.


----------



## blogsolute (Dec 18, 2008)

I have understood most of the things but not completely.
I want to connect two computers 25fts frm each other.
I have Huawei SmartAX MT841 modem with 4 slots for LAN, so, tell me how do I connect it to another?
What all will I have to buy because another Computer neither has modem nor LAN card...?

I don't have much knowledge about it so kindly reply

ISP - BSNL broadband
Plan - 500 Home


----------



## acewin (Dec 18, 2008)

LAN Card, and a 25fts LAN cable.

that needed if your huawei router is not a wi-fi router. I think it is a wifi router so it would be just a wireless LAN card(PCI or USB any), this would be a hassel free setup and good too MT841 BSNL
Specs of MT841

If you use ethernet LAN card and LAN cable the speed of transfer between the two systems would be higher than wireless, but intenet speed would be same in both case for the two systems.


----------



## blogsolute (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks acewin for reply.
One query, is it necessary to keep my modem or PC always ON to access Internet from another computer?
Isn't it possible to access Internet from other computer just by entering the same BSNL password?
I don't want any restrictions for accessing Internet from another system. Both should be independent of each other.


----------



## chorus (Oct 25, 2009)

This thread is non-sense. I was expecting something here. 

Anybody with Two computers at home can connect directly with each other *using a CAT-5( Or 6?)* Cable. And also, here both the computers need to have *"LAN card or on board LAN"*

This method is *fastest and cheapest

*How to configure in windows is again a different story.


----------

